# FREEBIE: EA Store 25% discount



## trogalicious

well, so far:

congrats and happy birfday (yes, birFday)
I love indian food (alu gobi has potatos, gajar halva is carrot goodness) and then you can't just beat toast and butter... unless it's toast and butter with jam?
I'm an OCN crackhead. I update in my sleep. I overclocked my dreams, my bike, and my shoes.
also, enjoy this. It's a birthday cake I decorated for my sister a few years ago. We're both into our late 20's so she just enjoyed it as the systematic destruction of her childhood...










yeah, it's snow white. With "HO" on it.. and a dollar sign on the dress...


----------



## kinubic

lol hey happy birthday i just got mine on my birthday too 2 days ago







but keeping mine to buy a game hahah


----------



## nepas

1.Grats on the Bday
2. I love cheese(or jam) on TOAST
3. I am on OCN for around 90% of the day(well I do need to use the bathroom and eat at some point)

Here's some pics


----------



## ZHoob2004

I'll admint, I can't beat the snow white picture although I do love OCN


----------



## wierdo124

- Gradumalations.
- <3 toast
- <3
-


----------



## Tator Tot

EDIT: I'll be back Thursday @ 9 PM CST to post the winners.

going on vacation with the bro's for a few days.


----------



## curly haired boy

-congrats on your birthday!
-french fries, carrot cake, and toasted _anything_ are awesome.








-i luff OCN!
-


----------



## Josh81

EA store is effing ridiculous

I bought crysis via download and a year later I reformatted and needed to download it again...they said I had to buy it again because 6 months had passed.

Screw that, I pirated it.


----------



## -Muggz-

Happy Birthday 
I like those you mentioned however not together and in no specific order
I think my post count to time registered speaks for itself in regards to <3 OCN
Theres someone special here who wishes you a happy birthday!


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh81*


EA store is effing ridiculous

I bought crysis via download and a year later I reformatted and needed to download it again...they said I had to buy it again because 6 months had passed.

Screw that, I pirated it.


i didnt hear that.

anywho.

Happy birthday!

How old did you turn (or how young)

I LOVE POTATOES AND TOAST! (steamed carrots with gravy too)

Whoever dosent love OCN should leave now.

Pic


----------



## pootergeek40

In!
1.Gratz on the big day and the freebie!
2. I love all those products, especially with ketchup. You have to try ketchup on carrots.
3. OCN PWNs face.










Birthdays with my family!!


----------



## Swiftes

I <3 Baked Potatoes
And OCN
And I want your babies?


----------



## Tator Tot

Bah hah, I'll randomize tonight when I get back home.

Any more contestant have till I close later tonight (8pm CST most likely)


----------



## Cavi

- Hey, congrats!
- Love toasted PB&Js, just awesome. And theres a bar I attend happy hours at and they serve tots, just $2 gets a whole plate full. Just had it yesterday actually. Carrots, however, I am allergic, but I suppose I love those as well because they help with eyesight








- And of course I love OCN, I'm here aren't I?!

Here is another gratz... and the cake I made you:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


- Gradumalations.
- <3 toast
- <3
-


Congratz to Wierdo124 as the winRAR of this small contest.

I'm PMing you the code in a second. Unless you want me to forward the email to you?


----------



## kaxel

I'm in bro.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I'm in bro.


YEAHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*Requirements*
- To gratz me
- To love potato, carrot, & toast based products
- To love OCN
- Post a funny birthday related picture



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Congratz to Wierdo124 as the winRAR of this small contest.

I'm PMing you the code in a second. Unless you want me to forward the email to you?


----------

